# Ammo Sales up 276%



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Who would have thunk, right? Us for sure, keep stocked. I love the lefty panic! Turds!

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2020/03/17/ammo-distributors-sales-increase-276-rising-coronavirus-concern/


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Coronavirus is the best firearms salesman since Obama.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Wonder if Remington is second guessing the decisions they made to divest of some of their lines.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Coronavirus is the best firearms salesman since Obama.


Let us pray the virus dose not have as along a run a record sales as Obama did. 8 years was one heck of a record


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

After 8 years wouldn't you think everybody would have figured it out. Maybe purchased any weapon they might need in the future but NNNOOOO.:vs_lol:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chipper said:


> After 8 years wouldn't you think everybody would have figured it out. Maybe purchased any weapon they might need in the future but NNNOOOO.:vs_lol:


 Maybe times are convincing a few more of those I will never have a gun to convert.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Can't speak for everyone, . . . but couple weeks ago, . . . added a toy to the menagerie, . . . was in LGS, . . . lady came in to sell a semi auto shotgun (really nice one at that), . . . and a little Colt .22 single action.

Soon as she was out the door . . . I picked up the Colt, . . . got the early bird shopper's discount, . . . took it home.

Sometimes ya just gotta add to the stable, . . . I'm thinkin' lots of folks doing that before the prices go thru the roof.

Plus, . . . when the gang bangers ain't sellin drugs cause their clients are tapped out . . . and there ain't nobody working the skirts on the corner, . . . they will be lookin for easy pickin's and easy pickin's to a city slicker is one of them "all by themselves" ******* shacks out in the country. 

They just best not be thinkin' this shack will be easy pickins, . . . I got body bags and toe tags.

Many of my neighbors feel the same, . . . and they are the ones making sales at the LGS.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Ya gotta now laugh at those news stories where they stopped someone who made a threat or something along those lines and the article mentions "In the home 800 rounds of ammunition were found". It is said like they are grasping their pearls at 800 rounds.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Lefty guy at work can't find any 9MM wanted to trade me some TP for a few boxes of HP and I said
NO I thought he was going to cry! Tough stuff, you are right where you put yourself while for the last 20+
years I'm right where I put myself! Darn your luck!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I understand 75% of the people rushing to buy guns and ammo are first time lefty buyers. Some guy in my office had been thinking of buying a gun for months and was talking yesterday about going ahead and getting one. I told him good luck in finding a gun and then finding the ammo for it. You snooze you loose. Then he asked if I had one I could loan him. Dumbass.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Moar&#8230;.



> COVID-19 Data Study: Ammunition Sales Continue to Soar in Response to Coronavirus Panic


https://ammo.com/coronavirus-impact-on-ammunition-sales


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

Chipper said:


> After 8 years wouldn't you think everybody would have figured it out. Maybe purchased any weapon they might need in the future but NNNOOOO.:vs_lol:


It's the Preppers that are the proactive folks.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

People are so stupid. For years we have heard “you don’t need a gun because the police will protect you”. Now the politicians are emptying out the jails and ordering the cops not to arrest criminals. The stupid liberal snowflakes are now panicking and trying to buy any gun they can get their hands on, only to find that guns are not as easily available as they have be told for years. And in the most liberal jurisdictions, they are either not available at all or subject to long waiting times. HELLO! I’m not wishing harm on anyone, but it would be poetic justice if some of these liberal assholes got robbed, carjacked, or at least vandalized.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I took a trip to my local Academy today. If you're looking for center fire hunting ammo they have it. If you're looking for bird shot or small game shot they have it. If you're looking for weird stuff like snake or rat shot they have it. Other than that you're SOL. There was no .223/5.56, .22, buck shot, or slugs to be had. Handgun ammo was limited to a couple boxes of high end self defense .380 and .38 spcl. There where also a couple boxes of .45 ACP. 10mm was the only round that seemed to not have been hit hard but then again they may have just restocked it.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

It has been crazy. I needed 3 boxes of JHP 9mm and I received it today. My stocks are just fine. I also have 2000 rounds of .22LR inbound, shipped yesterday. Times are scary to be sure but I built my stockpiles years ago. Everyone should have. I'm just augmenting what I have.


----------



## Shelterinplace1963 (Mar 9, 2020)

I had bought 12 gauge for a Mossberg 20 gauge. I just assumed that all shotguns were 12 gauge. What a dumb butt I am, but I learned an expensive lesson. I should have looked at the writing on the barrel first, which I learned how to do on this site. So now I got 96 12 gauge shells I don’t know what to do with. 

The good news is that I received an order of 250 Winchester 20 gauge shells this afternoon. I didn’t need that many, but I couldn’t find them in any smaller quantities than that


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Shelterinplace1963 said:


> I had bought 12 gauge for a Mossberg 20 gauge. I just assumed that all shotguns were 12 gauge. What a dumb butt I am, but I learned an expensive lesson. I should have looked at the writing on the barrel first, which I learned how to do on this site. So now I got 96 12 gauge shells I don't know what to do with.
> 
> The good news is that I received an order of 250 Winchester 20 gauge shells this afternoon. I didn't need that many, but I couldn't find them in any smaller quantities than that


Be happy you got them, that is a nothing amount, I don't want to tell you how much I have, you would not believe me anyways.

One Jeep has that much in it just for the Model 12 Winni.

That is not the easiest round to find, what size shot did you get???

Plus, keep the 12 Ga. ammo you will end up with one in the future.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I took a trip to my local Academy today. If you're looking for center fire hunting ammo they have it. If you're looking for bird shot or small game shot they have it. If you're looking for weird stuff like snake or rat shot they have it. Other than that you're SOL. There was no .223/5.56, .22, buck shot, or slugs to be had. Handgun ammo was limited to a couple boxes of high end self defense .380 and .38 spcl. There where also a couple boxes of .45 ACP. 10mm was the only round that seemed to not have been hit hard but then again they may have just restocked it.


The 10 does not sell around here at all,

during the O' thugger years the shelves were cleaned out of almost everything except 10 MM and big game rounds.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

Since I load all my own and I have enough components for two lifetimes I don't worry a bit about any ammo shortage. Why people wouldn't stay stocked up on it always just makes me scratch my head...

Stay safe out there......


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Won't be buying any ammo until this has blow over. We are stocked up already.


----------

